# Yeast Infection From HELL



## SugarBabyDoll (May 27, 2004)

Ahoy ladies,I've had a yeast infection for the entire year of 2005. It is driving me insane. I had to be on antibotics all year because of a severe sinus infection problem and then i got surgery in August. I've tried the usual monistat treatment and my doctor recently gave me Fluconazole pills. They make me sick as a dog, and my infection is coming back 10x's worse







Do you have any tips or anything you've tried that has worked?? I havent been able to have sex or anything for a very long time. It is driving me insane!!!!!!!! Thanks!


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

When you are on antibiotics , the best thing is to eat yogurt or take acidophilus, this helps to prevent yeast infections. Now this may sound crazy, but not only have I ingested acidophilus pills, but I have also inserted them vaginally, and it has helped me.I hope you can get some relief.Feel better.Jeanne







Here is an article that may be helpful to you. Click on the link below.http://altmedicine.about.com/od/healthcond...t_infection.htm


----------



## SugarBabyDoll (May 27, 2004)

Oo i never thought inserting them up there. i'll have to try that. thank you very much. yeast infections are a curse to all women, ahhhh!


----------



## 15273 (Jul 8, 2005)

i have had chronic yeast infections since 2000. i started the pill in 1998. at first i tried over the counter treatments but it kept coming back. finally after seeing 3 different doctors in 2001 my gynecologist prescribed diflucan and gynazole vaginal cream to be used together. as i had at least moderate irritation everyday even when the actual infection wasnt active, he prescribed 1 diflucan a month for six months to be used with gynazole cream once a month at the same time as the pill. this decrease the symptoms of the infection and took away the irritation in between actual infections. by now it is so mild and i only get it once or 2 times a month. one thing you can do to help you is cut down or stop completely ,if you can, dairy products. if you want to try this and see if it helps you can use soy products until you stop the antibiotics. i am lactose intolerant and i found out myself that dairy products will cause or worsen yeast infections. unfortunalety antibiotics will give yeast infections, and you need to take them. if you try this approach maybe they will get better, although they probably wont go away until you stop the antibiotics. if you need any more help let me know. i have been battling yeast infections for 6 years, and i know how difficult and painful they can get whne your skin and vagina gets so sore that just peeing is painful. and going without sexs for months at at time. if you want to know what i use to clean myself so that the irritation improves and other natural remedies such as vitamin e oil. just email or post it . thank you and god bless you. one last thing i went off the pill 4 months ago and the infections decrease in severity and frequency. hope this helps.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hi and welcome nicole


----------



## SugarBabyDoll (May 27, 2004)

Thank you very much for your information. I've been off the pill for awhile so i'm scared to go back on it because I have heard that the pill can cause yeast infections. Have you ever tried boric acid suppositories?? That is the next thing I'm going to try. It's supposed to work really well.


----------



## 14514 (Feb 25, 2006)

This isn't quite a reply but i thought I would throw in my input.I used to have horrible yeast infections so I started taking acidopholus everyday and it has helped immensely.Also, if you have a terrible yeast infection and you need immediate relief (laughing begins now) take a tampon, dip it in plain yogurt (NO SUGAR ADDED) and insert in into the vagina. It will help soothe the inflamed tissues.Other than that, diflucan works for me.


----------



## SugarBabyDoll (May 27, 2004)

does diflucan make you sick?? it made me have the worst nausea ever and i felt awful.


----------



## 21506 (Feb 4, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by bobobo:Have you ever tried boric acid suppositories?? That is the next thing I'm going to try. It's supposed to work really well.


I like apple cider vinegar better. (real, not pasteurized, not the grocery store distilled and flavored) you can mx it with water, add a few drops GSE [1 drop per oz] and soak the tip of a tampon and insert it; you can use a cupful to wash with when you use the loo (can you say aaahh); you can gargle with it if you're getting yeast (thrush) in your mouth, and you can add stevia and sip it to make it hard for systemic yeast to flourish.Also, you can take Florastor while you're on antibiotics (a different, good yeast, not candida) and for a bit after, to help prevent bacterial imbalance. And an enteric coated probiotic blend afterwards really helps restore the good bacteria that kill off candida and other nasties.If you're just itching to death, you can take 1/4 c. nice, natural unscented lotion, add a few drops of tea tree oil, a few of lavender and a tablespoon of acv and apply that liberally, inside and out. Great relief. I have neighbors who come back for refills! <grin>Just make it strong enough to relieve the itch, not strong enough to burn. (it's ok if it stings just a little, that's temporary) Check your lotion first to make sure it doesn't have anything that would irritate your already suffering tissues! if it's not quite strong enough, just add another drop or two of tea tree and lavender until it is.You can also use plain yogurt instead of the lotion- just keep it in the frig. It actually feels pretty dang good, cold from the frig when you're burning down there!Good luck!Carla (aka voodoo witch mom)


----------



## 21506 (Feb 4, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by bobobo:does diflucan make you sick?? it made me have the worst nausea ever and i felt awful.


It can, but it could also be due to yeast die-off, which releases a lot of toxins that can make you feel flu-like symptoms, including nausea, aches and pains, even fever. Crazy.fwiw,Carla


----------



## SugarBabyDoll (May 27, 2004)

Hmm thats interesting information. i am taking this stuff my naturopath gave me called Fromula SF722... it also causes the yeast die off. I think I'll also try the apple cider vinegar as well. How many doses does it take of diflucan to get rid of yeast? I just couldnt stand feeling that sick after 1 dose.


----------



## 15258 (Apr 9, 2006)

I had a similar problem. A nurse at my gyn's office suggested using Replens twice a week. It keeps the pH at a point where the yeast can't grow. Another brand to try is Rephresh. I switched to that last year with good results.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello and welcome atl


----------



## 19649 (Jun 22, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by bobobo:Ahoy ladies,I've had a yeast infection for the entire year of 2005. It is driving me insane. I had to be on antibotics all year because of a severe sinus infection problem and then i got surgery in August. I've tried the usual monistat treatment and my doctor recently gave me Fluconazole pills. They make me sick as a dog, and my infection is coming back 10x's worse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My doc. usually gives me Diflucan. It works pretty well and doesn't make me sick. (A lot of other meds. do) See if that works out better for ya. Good luck!


----------



## 21506 (Feb 4, 2006)

If I remember correctly, Diflucan *is* Fluconazole. Diflucan is a brand, Fluconazole is the generic. I may be wrong...


----------

